# 19 years old with no restraints but littel motivation.



## Alex16591 (28 Mar 2011)

Hi I'm Alex. I want to join the infantry and just go as far as I can while refusing to settle for less. Right now I have little of the discipline I could. My family has no knowledge about the army and same goes for my friends. This makes it extremely hard to speak to anyone about this life choice. I say it will be a life choice because once I join I will start to become the person i want to be. This makes me  think about it alot more as it is a secret of my own which is nice for once. Right now I might be a lanky guy 170 at 6 foot 1 but when I was more serious about it i was able to gain 25 lbs of lean muscle mass within 3 month span the hard part was maintaining the motivation doing this all alone. I'm looking for ANYONE that would like to help me in some way or is in some sort of the same situation. I'm very athletic and have a frame that would be able to hold alot more mass its the diet that is holding me back (being an ecto-mesmorph). Advice about training, running , diet or any kind will be appreciated alot.

If the post is not in the right forum section moving it to the proper section would be appreciated.


----------



## Dissident (28 Mar 2011)

First bit of help: Less posting, more reading. This forum is full of good info related to what you ask.

My next piece of (unsolicited) advice: Join the reserve first. The reg force is not recruiting infantry right now, AFAIK.


----------



## Chilme (28 Mar 2011)

What do you need to know about training?  Infanteer is a very physically demanding job.


----------



## TTopp (28 Mar 2011)

i would agree, don't jumping right into the reg, start small and see if you actual like it because like you said you don't know to much of what it is about. also for getting fit and building muscle there is a lot of info on that kinda stuff on the net, basics just drink a lot of water eat lots of protein enriched foods and get a good workout routine going, once again start off small 2-3 times a day jog for like 20mins then 30mins of weight lifting or stuff like pull ups, sit ups, and push ups, Even if you don't have access to a gym those 3 exercises alone can be changed up in so many different ways to hit different muscle groups and can give you a great work out.
Best of luck


----------



## Alex16591 (28 Mar 2011)

I may have put more detail into what I know. First to Dissident i have read alot more then  most do about the army or on this fourm as i had made this account in January and surfed it from time to time. I know much about army where as my family and friends don't so i cannot have any kind of productive conversation. As for what i need to know? whats worked well for you guys i will be starting the 5x5 training program with compound lifts 4 times a week as of tonight. What im more after is a few people in some sort of situation similar to my own. To have people to talk to now and then just to keep my drive going. Diet i know much about protien, carbs, fats, vitamins, and minerals but once I go and by the food i find myself eating the same things all the time and then slowly get bored of it. One reason I may have this mind set i love things being set in stone eat at 7 every day bed at the same time every night working out with the same workouts at the same time. This leads me to the army more everyday because I must have the structure my life lacks as of now. To conclude this post I wouldn't mind have a few experienced or young people like myself to talk with and give me a bit of motavtion and also give it back. As we all know a little can go along way.


----------



## Chilme (28 Mar 2011)

Go here: http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/2011/03/canadian-forces-expres-test.html to learn about the minimum standards for the Canadian Forces fitness test.  Make sure you are squared away with all the components.  I would suggest reviewing the link there to the "Operations Manual" to ensure your technique is correct.  The protocols are VERY Specific.

I would also familiarize yourself with the Battle Fitness Test.  As an infanteer, you would be expected to this each year.
http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/2011/03/land-force-command-physical-fitness.html

If you are looking for a relevant training program for an Infanteer, I would recommend the CSOR Pre-Selection Training Plan.  It is a difficult program, but if you can do it, you are physically ready.  There is also alot of specific nutritional advice that has been approved by a dietitian in there.  http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/2010/09/canadian-special-operations-regiment.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Mar 2011)

Alex16591 said:
			
		

> I may have put more detail into what I know. First to Dissident i have read alot more then  most do about the army or on this fourm as i had made this account in January and surfed it from time to time. I know much about army where as my family and friends don't so i cannot have any kind of productive conversation. As for what i need to know? whats worked well for you guys i will be starting the 5x5 training program with compound lifts 4 times a week as of tonight. What im more after is a few people in some sort of situation similar to my own. To have people to talk to now and then just to keep my drive going. Diet i know much about protien, carbs, fats, vitamins, and minerals but once I go and by the food i find myself eating the same things all the time and then slowly get bored of it. One reason I may have this mind set i love things being set in stone eat at 7 every day bed at the same time every night working out with the same workouts at the same time. This leads me to the army more everyday because I must have the structure my life lacks as of now. To conclude this post I wouldn't mind have a few experienced or young people like myself to talk with and give me a bit of motavtion and also give it back. As we all know a little can go along way.



Please start using capitalization, punctuation, proper grammar and the spellcheck, as you agreed to do when you joined the site. Using proper paragraphs wouldn't hurt either. All these things will make your posts much easier to read.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Legend (28 Mar 2011)

Dissident said:
			
		

> First bit of help: Less posting, more reading. This forum is full of good info related to what you ask.
> 
> My next piece of (unsolicited) advice: Join the reserve first. The reg force is not recruiting infantry right now, AFAIK.



Numbers for Reg Force trades will be posted in April. Infantry may/may not open up.


Alex, private message me and I will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## mover1 (4 Apr 2011)

Chilme said:
			
		

> Go here: http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/2011/03/canadian-forces-expres-test.html to learn about the minimum standards for the Canadian Forces fitness test.  Make sure you are squared away with all the components.  I would suggest reviewing the link there to the "Operations Manual" to ensure your technique is correct.  The protocols are VERY Specific.
> 
> I would also familiarize yourself with the Battle Fitness Test.  As an infanteer, you would be expected to this each year.
> http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/2011/03/land-force-command-physical-fitness.html



It's good to direct people on to further information, but you should really make sure that the information is accurate.  The standard for the casualty evacuation portion of the BFT on this website is wrong.  The drag is not performed in 60 seconds.  There is no time limit.  LFCO 24-02 or an updated version of the Army Fitness Manual is the most accurate source for this info.

my  :2c:


----------



## Chilme (4 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.  Adjustment made.


----------



## owa (9 Apr 2011)

After talking to some infantry guys while being in Gagetown...  Aim for doing a lot better then standard on the of test if you want to go infantry.  I would also recommend building leg strength.  All the infantry guys I have met have had tree trunk legs...  A beer belly and massive arms.  Lumberjack canucks haha.  Seriously a lot of them are pure power so plan for that.

Not all of them fit this mould but a lot of the RCR guys teaching my BMQ-L course are like that.


----------

